# This will tell me a lot about if you like rodeos or any western related stuff



## ClassicRockr (Apr 11, 2019)

Does anyone on this forum know anything about rodeo, horse shows, cutting competitions or any other Western related stuff? Have you ever worn a cowboy hat (specifically a Resistol), jeans (specifically Wrangler), boots (specifically Ariat Ropers)? Can you saddle/bridle a horse and ride one? Did you, as a youngster, watch the old Westerns, as in The Virginian, Have Gun Will Travel, Gunsmoke, The Lone Ranger, Wells Fargo, Wagon Train and so on? Do you ever listen to Country music, as in...…..Garth Brooks, George Strait, Brooks & Dunn, Diamond Rio, Alan Jackson and other from that era? 

Did you play Cowboys and Indians as a young kid? Did you have a toy gun set you wore? 

Or, are you just a plain "City Slicker" that knows very little-to-nothing about these things?


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 11, 2019)

The Virginian, Have Gun Will Travel, Gunsmoke, The Lone Ranger, Wells Fargo, Wagon Train were not "Spaghetti Westerns".


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 11, 2019)

Up until a year ago I was a" City Slicker". Now I live in the Suburbs . Heck I even have a lawn and a driveway.  I do have to admit though I spent a lot of time when I was younger with a relative that lived in the country and her neighbor raised Clydesdales. I even had the opportunity to ride one a few times. All I can say is they are HUGH !


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 11, 2019)

Have this every year in Houston  (as do  several western and southwestern locations in the US) ... Haven't been in years, but  I do own cowboy boots and hat.


----------



## oldman (Apr 11, 2019)

I don’t like correcting people, but Rose is correct. The westerns that you named are not spaghetti westerns. I believe spaghetti westerns are those where the Italian directors and producers had a hand in the making of those movies. Clint Eastwood made three that I am aware of; The Good, The Bad and The Ugly, For A Few Dollars More and another one that slips my mind. Oh, Fist Full of Dollars. 

I rode horses at my uncle’s home, but never bridled any. I have been to a few rodeos and I really like Country music, but only classic country. The new stuff today is more like Country-Rock.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 11, 2019)

I rode rented horses from the time I was 8 until I was 20.  My favorite place to ride was Garden of the Gods in Colorado.  Was stationed at ENT Air Force Base (even though I was in the Army), and rode a lot on the weekends.

Also loved, and still do love, cowboy TV shows and movies, watched them all.


----------



## Geezerette (Apr 11, 2019)

Haha I was an "urban cowgirl " , idolized Dale Evans, had a cowgirl outfit with fringes, Pearl handled cap pistols & a holster belt, liked all the cowboy/cowgirl shows, was in heaven when I got little pony rides at the fair. Wouldn't be politically correct now, but I had an Indian costume too with a feather headband & bow & arrow. As said it was all urban, never got to tack a horse etc. Never saw an actual rodeo  till I moved to the southwest & then have to admit, I thought it was mean to the animals, even tho I knew people had to know how to do that to ultimately get a steak dinner.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 11, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> The Virginian, Have Gun Will Travel, Gunsmoke, The Lone Ranger, Wells Fargo, Wagon Train were not "Spaghetti Westerns".



Thanks, corrected that.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 11, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Have this every year in Houston  (as do  several western and southwestern locations in the US) ... Haven't been in years, but  I do own cowboy boots and hat.



Brand of cowboy boots? Pointed boots? When I first got involved in Country music, I had pointed ones, but once I started roping, changed over to Roper boots. Roper (type of boot) was created by an actual rodeo cowboy Team Roper. They are much easier to keep in the stirrup's than pointed ones. When I first met my wife, she wore pointed ones and we got rid of all of them. Got her a pair of Ariat Lace-Up Roper boots in 2000, that she still wears today.

As far as cowboy hats go, I only wear Resistol ones, being that straw or felt. No "Redneck" looking one, where the back and front are all bent up.

And, BTW, I do know the Houston Livestock Show & Rodeo. Was never there, but the Denver (Colorado) Livestock Show & Rodeo is the same. Been to that one. ​


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 11, 2019)

oldman said:


> I don’t like correcting people, but Rose is correct. The westerns that you named are not spaghetti westerns. I believe spaghetti westerns are those where the Italian directors and producers had a hand in the making of those movies. Clint Eastwood made three that I am aware of; The Good, The Bad and The Ugly, For A Few Dollars More and another one that slips my mind. Oh, Fist Full of Dollars.
> 
> I rode horses at my uncle’s home, but never bridled any. I have been to a few rodeos and I really like Country music, but only classic country. The new stuff today is more like Country-Rock.



Since you mentioned that you never bridled them, did you ever saddle them? I had a membership in PRCA and definitely went to more than a few rodeos. Was in two Circuits, but only done weekend rodeo. Had a full-time job during the week. 

We don't listen to the old "cry in your beer" type Country music. No Jimmy Dickens or others from that era. But, Johnny Lee was good.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 11, 2019)

Aneeda72 said:


> I rode rented horses from the time I was 8 until I was 20.  My favorite place to ride was Garden of the Gods in Colorado.  Was stationed at ENT Air Force Base (even though I was in the Army), and rode a lot on the weekends.
> 
> Also loved, and still do love, cowboy TV shows and movies, watched them all.



IOW, you rode a "rental string" aka rented horses. I was a horseback guide at a Regional Park in Irvine, California. Also worked at a Livestock Auction in Oklahoma for a bit.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 11, 2019)

Geezerette said:


> Haha I was an "urban cowgirl " , idolized Dale Evans, had a cowgirl outfit with fringes, Pearl handled cap pistols & a holster belt, liked all the cowboy/cowgirl shows, was in heaven when I got little pony rides at the fair. Wouldn't be politically correct now, but I had an Indian costume too with a feather headband & bow & arrow. As said it was all urban, never got to tack a horse etc. Never saw an actual rodeo  till I moved to the southwest & then have to admit, I thought it was mean to the animals, even tho I knew people had to know how to do that to ultimately get a steak dinner.



Well, Team Roping and Tie-Down Roping (which used to be call Calf Roping) come directly from ranch work. It's how cattle/calves get branded and doctored. Both Bronc Riding events, bareback and saddle, come from breaking horses. 

Actually, many rodeo Stock Contractors will tell anyone that they take care of their stock better than some parents take care of their kids. The rodeo association is very strict on how rodeo stock is handled. 

Since part of my life was raised on a hog farm, and there were certain things that had to be done with hogs, like putting a ring in their nose to keep them from rooting up an area, things done on a farm or ranch don't bother me at all.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 11, 2019)

Actually, as an "add-on" to this thread could ask about boating, fishing and target shooting. 

Ever owned a boat...….power boat, that is. How about fishing? My wife loves fishing from rainbow trout. Target shooting? Wife has a 9mm S & W and I have a lever-action Winchester 30-30 and Remington Express 20 gauge shotgun. We don't hunt at all, but sure like going to the Range and target shooting.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 11, 2019)

Yes to everything!

Here I am in my late 20’s with my horse....


View attachment 64318


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 11, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> Yes to everything!
> 
> Here I am in my late 20’s withbmy horse....
> 
> ...



Can't see your face, so???? This really you? Could you bridle/saddle a horse today? Didn't think you liked rodeo's. You listen to Country music? 

Not disputing what your saying, but I talk about this stuff all the time in many, many threads. I could do most of it, but then again. ​
Do you do anything Western or even have any Western clothes? Once we get back to Colorado, there are things, like going to rodeos, that we will do again.

Oh, and btw, wife and I have a picture of us, in Western clothes, at Cheyenne Frontier Days last year.


----------



## JimW (Apr 11, 2019)

I wore Stetson cologne back in the 80's. Does that make me a cowboy?







On a serious note, I have watched every Clint Eastwood western, spaghetti or otherwise multiple times (Clint is my favorite actor). I used to love watching The Rifleman, Wanted Dead Or Alive, Gunsmoke, The Lone Ranger and a bunch of John Wayne movies as well when I was a kid. I've paid to ride a horse a few times on trips, but never did the bridling or saddling. Always played Cowboys & Indians as a kid and had my own toy guns with a holster and a cowboy hat. My Father is from Arkansas so I was kind of born into that. I do like Garth Brooks, Alan Jackson and various other country artists, Johnny Cash is really good.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 11, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> Can't see your face, so???? This really you? Could you bridle/saddle a horse today? Didn't think you liked rodeo's. You listen to Country music?
> 
> Not disputing what your saying, but I talk about this stuff all the time in many, many threads. I could do most of it, but then again. ​
> Do you do anything Western or even have any Western clothes? Once we get back to Colorado, there are things, like going to rodeos, that we will do again.
> ...




BTW...I have a picture of me riding a camel in Tunisia...that’s in Africa.


----------



## Pam (Apr 11, 2019)

Not quite as exotic as your experience, CeeCee but here's one of me riding a donkey in Blackpool (seaside resort in north west England).....


----------



## JimW (Apr 11, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> BTW...I have a picture of me riding a camel in Tunisia...that’s in Africa.



Yeah but have you ever done anything Tunisian? Do you have any Tunisian clothes? Could you bridle and saddle a camel today?

I rode a shark once, but i could never bridle  or saddle one.

Even though you can't see my face, that's really me.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 11, 2019)

I watched all the westerns on TV and dressed the part for each show. I had my cow girl skirt, boots and hat. I would pile the sofa cushions on the piano bench. Make stirrups and reins from ropes and ride the Happy Trails with Roy and Dale. Later I was madly in love with Dale Robertson who had his Tales of Wells Fargo show. I found out he was born on my birthday and even sent him a card. I got a glossy 8"X10" back. I was so excited

In my teens my Dad and I would rent horses for the day and ride.  Hubby and I did also. 

My Mom always took me to see the rodeo in Madison Square Garden in NYC. One year the stars from the Rin Tin Tin TV show where there. We had front row seats and Jim Brown who played the Lieutenant in the show looked right at me as he rode past me. I was star struck. 

Today I wouldn't go to a rodeo. Those poor animals being jerked around by the neck and horses made to buck.  I didn't realize the violence involved back then but I do now.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 11, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> BTW...I have a picture of me riding a camel in Tunisia...that’s in Africa.



What was that like???? Actually I talked to a neighbor yesterday that told me that she rode an elephant once. Have never met anyone who rode a camel or elephant. Interesting. Really.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 11, 2019)

JimW said:


> Yeah but have you ever done anything Tunisian? Do you have any Tunisian clothes? Could you bridle and saddle a camel today?
> 
> I rode a shark once, but i could never bridle  or saddle one.
> 
> Even though you can't see my face, that's really me.



Funny. Love folks who poke jokes about cowboy stuff. Now, let me think of a good "City Slicker" joke. Oh, don't have to think of one, simply watch the movie City Slickers and see how Jack Palace (Trail Boss) treated them.


----------



## treeguy64 (Apr 11, 2019)

I'm in Texas.  I can ride and shoot.  I do not patronize rodeos, as they're a spectacle of animal cruelty that need to be done away with.  I watched all the old westerns on TV, still do.  I have a few Stetsons, a pair of Ariats, a few western-cut shirts. The actual Spaghetti Westerns were great. TGTBATU is one of my favorite flicks.  So????


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 11, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I watched all the westerns on TV and dressed the part for each show. I had my cow girl skirt, boots and hat. I would pile the sofa cushions on the piano bench. Make stirrups and reins from ropes and ride the Happy Trails with Roy and Dale. Later I was madly in love with Dale Robertson who had his Tales of Wells Fargo show. I found out he was born on my birthday and even sent him a card. I got a glossy 8"X10" back. I was so excited
> 
> In my teens my Dad and I would rent horses for the day and ride.  Hubby and I did also.
> 
> ...



It's not violent, only your perception of it is. You're just a "City Slicker" that probably doesn't know a thing about farming and ranching. That's ok. Actually, it was Animal Activists that tried to stop wife and I from going in a rodeo grounds at a So California rodeo. Local Sheriff Deputies were right there to guide us in.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 11, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> I'm in Texas.  I can ride and shoot.  I do not patronize rodeos, as they're a spectacle of animal cruelty that need to be done away with.  I watched all the old westerns on TV, still do.  I have a few Stetsons, a pair of Ariats, a few western-cut shirts. The actual Spaghetti Westerns were great. TGTBATU is one of my favorite flicks.  So????



What's being "in Texas" go to do with it??? Oh, that's right, Texas is like Colorado, Wyoming, Montana and so on. Ok. Anyway, thank God, rodeos will never go away. You don't have to be a fan, but there are plenty of rodeo fans out there. Cheyenne Frontier Days in Cheyenne, Wyoming really bring in the crowds. 

So, just where do you wear your Western stuff to???? 

But, guess we are even. Wife and I don't like tattoos and you don't like rodeos. That's fair. 

Actually, I'm just asking the question to see if I should stay on this forum or not. I love talking about boats, fishing and Western stuff and I just don't see much, if any, threads on that stuff on this forum.


----------



## JimW (Apr 11, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> Funny. Love folks who poke jokes about cowboy stuff. Now, let me think of a good "City Slicker" joke. Oh, don't have to think of one, simply watch the movie City Slickers and see how Jack Palace (Trail Boss) treated them.




I wasn't poking fun at Cowboys or Cowboy stuff.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 11, 2019)

JimW said:


> Yeah but have you ever done anything Tunisian? Do you have any Tunisian clothes? Could you bridle and saddle a camel today?
> 
> I rode a shark once, but i could never bridle  or saddle one.
> 
> Even though you can't see my face, that's really me.




:rofl:


----------



## Tommy (Apr 11, 2019)

Hmmm.  This thread got me to thinking ... so many things I *used to* do but don't/can't any longer.  In some ways getting old can really be the pits but I guess it beats the alternative.

I rode when I was younger.  My horse was a registered Morgan, 14-1/2 hands.  K & E Herbie out of Kid Kelly and Lady Elite - that and $1 will get you a cup of coffee at any participating McDonald's.  Herbie and I had a lot of fun together.   Then again, I grew up on Lake Huron and spent a huge amount of time boating in my younger days, both sail and power.  I've owned a couple of boats in the past.

Sometime in my early 30s, I decided that there were three things that I would never again own - a horse, a boat, and a swimming pool.   From my experience, unless one has a serious passion for them the enjoyment just doesn't justify effort and expense involved.  My kid sister still has horses, and whenever I phone and ask what she's been up to it's always all about the horses.  layful:

Oh, and "country" - YES! " Western"/rodeo/fashion labels ... meh.  But that's just me.  I'm really glad that you do, and still can, enjoy these things ClassicRockr.  Keep on keepin' on for as long as you can.


----------



## treeguy64 (Apr 11, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> What's being "in Texas" go to do with it??? Oh, that's right, Texas is like Colorado, Wyoming, Montana and so on. Ok. Anyway, thank God, rodeos will never go away. You don't have to be a fan, but there are plenty of rodeo fans out there. Cheyenne Frontier Days in Cheyenne, Wyoming really bring in the crowds.
> 
> So, just where do you wear your Western stuff to????
> 
> ...



I don't need to have an event to "dress western."  I'm in Texas.  You ask what Texas has to do with cowboys?  You're joking, right?  Yeah, a lot of people like rodeos, that's true.  Most are blissfully unaware of how cruel it is for the animals.  They watch it, and never consider what the animals go through, much like the old circuses that are, thankfully, fading into history.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 11, 2019)

I am a city slicker. I don't know a thing about ranching or farming but I do know if someone threw a rope around my neck while travelling at warp speed and I had the wind knocked out of me as I'm being dragged several feet. I'm pretty sure that would be a form of violence in anybody's book. I do have the highest respect for farmers and ranchers as long as the animals are humanely treated. Watching animals being mistreated for fun turns my stomach.     





ClassicRockr said:


> It's not violent, only your perception of it is. You're just a "City Slicker" that probably doesn't know a thing about farming and ranching. That's ok. Actually, it was Animal Activists that tried to stop wife and I from going in a rodeo grounds at a So California rodeo. Local Sheriff Deputies were right there to guide us in.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 11, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> Actually, I'm just asking the question to see if I should stay on this forum or not.



That's a lot of pressure to put on us Cody.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 11, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I am a city slicker. I don't know a thing about ranching or farming but I do know if someone threw a rope around my neck while travelling at warp speed and I had the wind knocked out of me as I'm being dragged several feet. I'm pretty sure that would be a form of violence in anybody's book. *I do have the highest respect for farmers and ranchers as long as the animals are humanely treated. Watching animals being mistreated for fun turns my stomach.*



Me too!

Seeing dentists and accountants playing dress up not so much.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 11, 2019)

Tommy said:   "In some ways getting old can really be the pits but I guess it beats the alternative."  I am not convinced of that.....


----------



## 911 (Apr 11, 2019)

I helped on a farm that my high school friend’s family owned. The first year, the farm was about 3000 acres, but over that winter, the family bought the adjacent farm, which was another 2200 acres. The next spring and through the summer, we were busy. I would start at 7 in the morning, but the farm started working at 5. 

All together, we had over 250 head of milking cows and another breeding herd of about 100 or so. We also had other farm animals. Then, we worked the fields bringing in the hay, wheat, corn, straw, oats, soy beans and more, including a few acres of tobacco. Corn came in lTe, like October, maybe early November. After that, I spent the winter back working at the gas station. 

If I remember correctly, we had about 12 or so hands working this farm. This was back in 1969. I remember the owner bragging about his brand new John Deere tractor at a cost of $60,000.00. Today, that same tractor would probably cost $150,000.00 or more. 

‘’The family knew how to make money.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 11, 2019)

Grew up in California lived in Anaheim, Santa Ana, Laguna hills.  Think there was a park in orange we rode in and a larger park by the ocean but don't remember the names of the parks.  Couldn't do anything with a horse but ride it, lol.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 11, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> Tommy said:   "In some ways getting old can really be the pits but I guess it beats the alternative."  I am not convinced of that.....



I can *sometimes* see your point in not postponing the inevitable.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 11, 2019)

Actually, I'm talking about both, when you were young/younger and today. 

As for myself, my teen years were raising hogs and working on the family farm. Many of you really wouldn't want to know, or even understand, what we had to do in caring of hogs.  In Showing hogs, every handler has a wooden cane they use to guide them around the judging arena. You just might think this is cruel, but. 

I'm no longer involved with rodeo, but Wife and I  absolutely love watching rodeo in person and/or on tv. And, btw, rodeo does NOT hurt animals...…...end of story! Stock Contractors are monitored throughout a rodeo. If anything gets hurt in rodeo, it's the cowboys! However, there are those, even on this forum, that don't know what goes on in ranch work and don't want to know. "Just let me buy my pork and beef at the local market. I don't want to know how it got there." 

Both of us love seeing livestock and there's definitely none here to see. Just another great reason to leave Florida and move back to Colorado.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 11, 2019)

911 said:


> I helped on a farm that my high school friend’s family owned. The first year, the farm was about 3000 acres, but over that winter, the family bought the adjacent farm, which was another 2200 acres. The next spring and through the summer, we were busy. I would start at 7 in the morning, but the farm started working at 5.
> 
> All together, we had over 250 head of milking cows and another breeding herd of about 100 or so. We also had other farm animals. Then, we worked the fields bringing in the hay, wheat, corn, straw, oats, soy beans and more, including a few acres of tobacco. Corn came in lTe, like October, maybe early November. After that, I spent the winter back working at the gas station.
> 
> ...



Now, 911 KNOWS what he is talking about. He even uses the word "head", referring to each of the milk cows and the word "herd". I grew up around John Deere, International Harvester and Farmall tractors, corn pickers, combines, discs, ploughs and planters. Love going to a County or State Fair and seeing all of agriculture equipment.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 11, 2019)

I know very little about farming except the few pictures of my dad who grew up on a dirt farm in 1920's and 1930's in Kansas. They were poorer than the dirt they farmed.  They had a few cows and other animals.  I have a picture of him in front of his rural school.  Only one of the children had shoes.

Mother grew up on a dirt farm as well.  Her dad died, the farm (in Texas btw) was lost.  The older children, as was done in those hard times, were sent off to relatives to work for their keep.  Mother landed on her uncle's plantation/farm/ranch.  (This ranch is in the history books of Texas and still owed by the descendants of her uncle's family.). 

In order for that farm to survive, mother and other family members, picked the cotton; along with other non-family members of various races.  The non-family members got paid, my mother got to eat and have a place to sleep.  She left Texas as soon as she could and never looked back.

My husband worked on the farm of his uncle every summer for free.  We both love rodeo and realize it's not cruel.  Real life sometimes seems cruel, but it's just life.  Animals are food, not pets.  Since I don't tolerate stairs or sitting on a bench, we can no longer go a lot of places.

I rode an elephant at knots berry farm, in Buena Park, California.  Didn't need to travel to Africa to do so, lol.  Much less expensive since I lived in Anaheim, California at the time.  It was done in my "braver" days.


----------



## Ronni (Apr 11, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> What was that like???? Actually I talked to a neighbor yesterday that told me that she rode an elephant once. Have never met anyone who rode a camel or elephant. Interesting. Really.


 I’ve ridden a camel. See?


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 11, 2019)

> I’ve ridden a camel. See?



Great shot! I rode one too when I was about 12.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 11, 2019)

Aneeda72 said:


> I know very little about farming except the few pictures of my dad who grew up on a dirt farm in 1920's and 1930's in Kansas. They were poorer than the dirt they farmed.  They had a few cows and other animals.  I have a picture of him in front of his rural school.  Only one of the children had shoes.
> 
> Mother grew up on a dirt farm as well.  Her dad died, the farm (in Texas btw) was lost.  The older children, as was done in those hard times, were sent off to relatives to work for their keep.  Mother landed on her uncle's plantation/farm/ranch.  (This ranch is in the history books of Texas and still owed by the descendants of her uncle's family.).
> 
> ...



Very true (in red above). There are those that love to hunt and those that completely detest it. Guess there will always be things that "big city folks" don't like, or want to understand, that others like. Some folks would think it "very boring" to watch cattle grazing in a pasture...…….definitely not me! I love seeing any farming or ranching things done, but definitely too old to participate.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 11, 2019)

Ronni said:


> I’ve ridden a camel. See?
> View attachment 64329



Looks like it's got a cinch on like a horse would have on, holding down the saddle.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 11, 2019)

At age 90, my wife's grandmother wanted to be baptized in the Jordan River. During the trip my wife's parents and "Grandma" toured Egypt ... they have a picture of her riding on a camel.  Never too late!


----------



## treeguy64 (Apr 11, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> Actually, I'm talking about both, when you were young/younger and today.
> 
> As for myself, my teen years were raising hogs and working on the family farm. Many of you really wouldn't want to know, or even understand, what we had to do in caring of hogs.  In Showing hogs, every handler has a wooden cane they use to guide them around the judging arena. You just might think this is cruel, but.
> 
> ...



"end of story!" Hardly! For those of you who actually want to know what goes on at rodeos, instead of accepting the absurd pronouncement of our "rodeo expert," allow me to direct you to:

https://www.peta.org/issues/animals...-entertainment-factsheets/rodeo-cruelty-buck/

Let me warn you that I could not make it through the above article without feeling intense anger and sorrow. Rodeos should be banned. They are cruel spectacles that torture animals for fun and profit, no more, no less!


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 11, 2019)

JimW said:


> Yeah but have you ever done anything Tunisian? Do you have any Tunisian clothes? Could you bridle and saddle a camel today?
> 
> I rode a shark once, but i could never bridle  or saddle one.
> 
> Even though you can't see my face, that's really me.



That….has got to be one of the most hilarious posts I’ve read in a very very long time.

Passing coffee backwards thru one’s nose seems to have a cleansing effect on one's sinuses


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 11, 2019)

*This will tell me a lot about if you like rodeos or any western related stuff 


*No


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 11, 2019)

I can do pretty much anything horse related-although nowadays it`s all done on my donkey. She is a horse-sized donkey though. An American Mammoth. Yesterday I helped my shoer trim her hooves-he is recovering from a badly broken leg that has required 3 surgeries that happened during a rodeo when his horse ran him into a fence.

When we moved 7 years ago,my one daughter went home with a baker`s rack that my late MIL gave me. My youngest daughter went home with all my mom`s crystal and china that I was left when she passed in 1991. It was all still packed in boxes that I had never even opened. She also took my set of camping cookware,figuring I would never go actual camping (not staying in a cabin)again. When I found out they had taken these things (years later,I might add) I didn`t care at all. BUT,next to the back door were my red Ropers-best boots I`ve ever had before or since. Yeah,they were well-worn,but nothing else allowed me to go out and work with the donkeys (or the llamas,for that matter) and be comfortable and safe. Guess they thought they had out-lived their usefullness-although no one will confess to pitching them. I am still pissed.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 11, 2019)

This is not about rodeo but this post reminded me if it.  I wrote this a few years ago...

....* Just a cowboy*
*By Jim*
I went out like the others
Full of breakfast knowing
From now on for two weeks
I had to survive on Cookies food

Mornings came early, too early
The ground was hard but I slept
The day was long and the sun hot

The saddle gets to a man in a painful
Way after sittin in it all day and
Riding hard. But on we rode, all of
Us.

These cattle had to make it to
Market and it was we who got
'em there. Counted, put in pens
The cattle, not us.

Now many of those cows are in
Your grocery store, under plastic
Put there by folks who didn't really
Know about them like we do.
Butchered, put on grills, served
To laughing friends with beer,
I didn't put 'em there....

I was just one of the cowboys


----------



## jujube (Apr 11, 2019)

I've ridden camels (in Turkey and Morocco); unfortunately, I got flea-bitten from the Turkish one.  The Moroccan one took a dislike to me and chomped down on my upper arm.  Didn't break the skin, but I did get a good bruise from the bite.  I can't say I've had a lot of luck with camels.  

We rode elephants in India.  It was a lengthy ride up to a fortress on the top of a hill.  There was a lot of swaying from side to side and I kept slipping.  She was a lovely lady, though, with beautiful decorations painted on her with chalk.  I got to give her a treat and she patted my shoulder with her trunk.  Lovely lady.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 11, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> Actually, as an "add-on" to this thread could ask about boating, fishing and target shooting.
> 
> Ever owned a boat...….power boat, that is. How about fishing? My wife loves fishing from rainbow trout. Target shooting? Wife has a 9mm S & W and I have a lever-action Winchester 30-30 and Remington Express 20 gauge shotgun. We don't hunt at all, but sure like going to the Range and target shooting.



Well, make up yer mind

I’ve hooked fish since I can remember
Too many stories

Target shoot?
Other than sighting in a gun, a waste of ammo

Hunt?
You bet
Not a sport for me
Just for food
Hiking up in the hills and setting up camp is nice, however

A boat?

Ever build one, cowboy?









Please note;

Just because someone isn’t given to prancing around in high heels and floppy hats, it don’t necessarily make them a townie







gidddeeeyup


----------



## win231 (Apr 11, 2019)

City Slicker here.  I did have a couple of toy guns but none that I wore.  Good thing I learned the difference, since I have real ones now.

I didn't play Cowboys & Indians but after watching "Sparticus" or some other similar movie, my brother & I threw rocks at each other, using trash can lids as "Roman Warrior Shields."

I rode horses a couple of times with friends, but I found I'd much rather pet them than sit on them.

My Western wear was limited to Western-style sport coats & one pair of Western boots.

I do enjoy a good Western - Ones with Clint Eastwood were my favorites.  I sometimes like "The Rifleman" reruns.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 12, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Please note; Just because someone isn’t given to prancing around in high heels and floppy hats, it don’t necessarily make them a townie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 12, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> "end of story!" Hardly! For those of you who actually want to know what goes on at rodeos, instead of accepting the absurd pronouncement of our "rodeo expert," allow me to direct you to:
> 
> https://www.peta.org/issues/animals...-entertainment-factsheets/rodeo-cruelty-buck/
> 
> Let me warn you that I could not make it through the above article without feeling intense anger and sorrow. Rodeos should be banned. They are cruel spectacles that torture animals for fun and profit, no more, no less!



Well, you're the "tattoo expert" right? Anyway, who in the heck ever listens to what Peta says or films?

You folks have already taken away the circus, with their beautiful animals and the kids that LOVED going to it.
You want to take away the zoos, where kids LOVE going and seeing animals.
Next will be fishing, that kids LOVE to do. 

What will  be next that kids and families love to do and go see?


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 12, 2019)

So, let's put it this way, I've now found out what I wanted to find out.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 12, 2019)

Pepper said:


> That's a lot of pressure to put on us Cody.



Actually, it isn't putting any pressure on anyone here. Simply finding out facts of a few past and current interests. For instance, there are many here that hate sports and tv. Just the opposite for both of us.

Actually, my wife doesn't like general forums and won't have a thing to do with them. To much complaining, bickering and so on. If a person states they don't like something, they can be torn apart with ridicule from those that totally like whatever. 

"treeguy" hates rodeo, but he only goes after me about it and nobody has come to my defense with "we like it, so...….!!"


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 12, 2019)

Wait a minute!  Just what is wrong with "prancing around in high heels and floppy hats"?


----------



## treeguy64 (Apr 12, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> Well, you're the "tattoo expert" right? Anyway, who in the heck ever listens to what Peta says or films?
> 
> You folks have already taken away the circus, with their beautiful animals and the kids that LOVED going to it.
> You want to take away the zoos, where kids LOVE going and seeing animals.
> ...



Yes, I am, in fact, a tattoo expert. I owned and operated the first licensed tattoo shop in the State of Texas. I helped train the first tattoo shop inspectors. I got laws relating to the profession passed in the state legislature by presenting to subcommittees. My shop was featured on MTV in a clip about tattooing. Save your sarcasm. 

What are your qualifications as one who knows a great deal about rodeo? I asked for your PRCA card number, the circuits you rode, the competitions you were in, and any points you racked up, in another post. You were strangely silent on my queries. Interesting, right, rodeo expert?

As for taking away circuses, that was a blessing, for abused circus animals, everywhere. 

Zoos have their place, when they are professionally run, with breeding programs, public education programs, professional licensing and oversight. Roadside zoos and those zoos where animals are confined in cramped cages for decades, have no right to exist!


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 12, 2019)

This is a seniors forum and you can post on any topic you want as long as you meet the senior requirement...except politics.

How many replies you get is another thing though.

Your problem is that you post the same thing over and over and over...why not try a few different topics.

Have you ever read back on all the posts you’ve made?

Most even use the exact same words.


----------



## Ronni (Apr 12, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> So, let's put it this way, I've now found out what I wanted to find out.



Given your history here honey, I'm guessing that you already knew.  



> Actually, I'm just asking the question to see if I should stay on this forum or not. I love talking about boats, fishing and Western stuff and I just don't see much, if any, threads on that stuff on this forum.



Of course you don't.  This is an extremely diverse site.  Just look at the the variety of forums, the wealth of topics here.  I belong to a bunch of different forums, some very specifically geared towards my own interests, passions, hobbies, and some more general as this one is.  

I have lengthy discussions on other sites about addiction, chihuahuas, gardening, dance, abuse etc., because I've found sites or groups specifically devoted to each of those topics.  This is a senior site, for and by seniors.  Seniors, as a category, have some very specific universal topics, and the different forums on this site reflect that.  NONE of the forums are here are specifically about boats, fishing, rodeos and Western stuff because those topics aren't senior-focused, they're Western-focused.  

While I understand your frustration, I don't think it's fair of you to be blame the people on senior forums, or the site itself because you aren't getting what YOU want out of it.  It's no-one's fault here that not many of us share your interests.  Again, not to be redundant (though that's exactly what I AM being!) this is a senior site, not a western one, so you won't find an abundance of the topics you're interested in.  That's not our fault but sometimes you come across as blaming or that this site or the people on it are lacking or at fault because we don't share that interest with you.  Perhaps you don't in fact blame anyone, you're just frustrated and so it comes across as blame or fault. I can only tell you how your comments read. 

If you aren't finding your specific subjects of interests here I have to assume there are a wealth of other sites that do cater to what you like to talk about.  Find them.  Talk about what YOU want to talk about there.  Talk about more general stuff here.  I mean, you ARE a senior too, so I have to assume there are things here that are commonalities for you and your wife.  

But it's not our job here to make this site interesting for you.  Either you find it enjoyable or not.  Your call.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 12, 2019)

Buckeye said:


> Wait a minute! Just what is wrong with "prancing around in high heels and floppy hats"?



Not a thing!


----------



## 911 (Apr 12, 2019)

When I worked on the farm, the daughters had horses. From them, I learned how to put on a bridle, how to cinch a saddle and even how to put on and use a twitch. I was fascinated by the twitch because when the vet would come to check the mares for pregnancy, I would put the twitch on the horse’s nose and she actually seemed to enjoy the vet sticking his arm up her you-know-what. By twisting the twitch, it causes the horse’s endorphins to be released. 

It was also on the goats that were being raised for a 4-H project that I learned how to milk. We had a huge milking parlor for the cows, but we had about a dozen golden guernsey cows that were milked by hand, so that we could keep their milk separate. GG milk is very good, if you can find it. There is a noticeable difference with other breeds of cow milk.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 12, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Yes, I am, in fact, a tattoo expert. I owned and operated the first licensed tattoo shop in the State of Texas. I helped train the first tattoo shop inspectors. I got laws relating to the profession passed in the state legislature by presenting to subcommittees. My shop was featured on MTV in a clip about tattooing. Save your sarcasm.
> 
> What are your qualifications as one who knows a great deal about rodeo? I asked for your PRCA card number, the circuits you rode, the competitions you were in, and any points you racked up, in another post. You were strangely silent on my queries. Interesting, right, rodeo expert?



I'm no longer a card holder. When I first got interested in rodeo, the Association was called RCA. I was in the Sierra Circuit, now known as the California Circuit. When I moved to Colorado, I switched to the Mountain States Circuit. I have helped the crews with Flying U Rodeo Company, Triangle "T" Rodeo Company and Western Rodeo. I attended Jim Brooks Horse Camp Roping School in Norco, California......that is no longer there.

Anyway, I don't have to explain my entire rodeo career to you!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2019)

Cody relax... chill out.. don't take everything so seriously..

Most of us like you, you're not a dislikeable person , I've told you that in the past , but I echo what everyone else says, you can't just keep harping on the same subject all the time, knowing that most are not interested..

Would you continue to read an posts of mine for example which were only about riding my bike, or baking a cake, and demanding everyone else should like my posts, over and over again?..well you wouldn't...so you need to diversify and be interested in other people's lives to appear interesting yourself to others.. 

yesterday we went boating in the local river ..only in the little motorboat not the Narrowboat that you know well.. and I took a 6 minute Video, just of the peace and calmness as we went along the river  . I haven't added any music or anything to it, it's in its raw state ... so sit back , enjoy and relax....


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 12, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> This is a seniors forum and you can post on any topic you want as long as you meet the senior requirement...except politics.
> 
> How many replies you get is another thing though.
> 
> ...



So, guess it's time for me to quit here. Most of the folks here, other than being Seniors, like myself, don't much-to-any interests that I do. I definitely know you don't. ​
Heck, my wife even says "you haven't got a thing in-common with these folks, why stay?" She also doesn't like all the badgering I've got. So...……

​


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 12, 2019)

First the Avatar will go, then me. Just another person gone on the forum, but seriously doubt anyone will care.


----------



## Ronni (Apr 12, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> "treeguy" hates rodeo, but he only goes after me about it and nobody has come to my defense with "we like it, so...….!!"



Is that what you want, what you feel is lacking, that folks come to your defense if someone goes after you?  

Folks have gone after me too, (I think you were one of them but I might be wrong) about having tattoos for example.  My experience here is that more folks are against them than are for them.  I have zero expectations that everyone will agree with me, or come to my defense if someone doesn't.  I am perfectly capable of defending my position about the things I post about, nore do I have expectations that what I post will be commonalities with everyone else.  How boring that would be!  

I'm trying to figure out what you need, CR.  What your expectations are about what we as a forum should provide for you.  Is it discussion about the subjects that interest you?  Being defended if someone goes after you?


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 12, 2019)

Buckeye said:


> Wait a minute!  Just what is wrong with "prancing around in high heels and floppy hats"?




Nothing

…..if you don’t label everbody else if they don’t



ClassicRockr said:


> Does anyone on this forum know anything about rodeo, horse shows, cutting competitions or any other Western related stuff? Have you ever worn a cowboy hat (specifically a Resistol), jeans (specifically Wrangler), boots (specifically Ariat Ropers)? Can you saddle/bridle a horse and ride one? Did you, as a youngster, watch the old Westerns, as in The Virginian, Have Gun Will Travel, Gunsmoke, The Lone Ranger, Wells Fargo, Wagon Train and so on? Do you ever listen to Country music, as in...…..Garth Brooks, George Strait, Brooks & Dunn, Diamond Rio, Alan Jackson and other from that era?
> 
> Did you play Cowboys and Indians as a young kid? Did you have a toy gun set you wore?
> 
> _* Or, are you just a plain "City Slicker" that knows very little-to-nothing about these things?*_




Some are a bit obnoxious in that git up, big belt buckle and all

Had the displeasure of a couple of ‘em seeking me out in a bar south of the border 
Gawd, they were mouthy

Turns out they can be laid out rather easily in them boots


----------



## 911 (Apr 12, 2019)

Hey CR.......You want to be unpopular, become a state trooper and then walk into a biker bar. You can feel the hate. 

I worked on a farm for four years. It’s really hard work, but it made me appreciate what all the farmer gives up to feed America and the world. I don’t know how many times, I heard the owner say how he would like to just take a vacation with his family. 

All totaled, I think we had as many as 14-18 hands working the 5500+ acres, not to mention the many head of cattle and other animals. The owner was right there with us working his butt off, even though he had a farm manager. 

We worked even if it rained. Pens and stalls needed to be cleaned, cows had to be milked, equipment had to be repaired, etc. Never a dull moment and never time to just stand around and have to try to find something to do. I would take a whole day and clean out the hog pens and then go do the same thing with the stalls where the heifers or cows were waiting to delivery. 

I also like Country music. My favorites are the singers of days gone by. I am definitely a Conway Twitty and Johnny Cash fan. Among the ladies, no one sings like Kitty Wells and the great Patsy Cline. 

You have much different likes than most of the posters on this forum. You’re not going to find a lot of farmers and rodeo types here. Most everyone likes to look at farms while they are out driving and most everyone likes the animals. But, it takes a certain type of person to want to be a farmer. 

You just have to realize that your likes are not conducive to a lot of others here. But, you could teach us what you know. I wouldn’t mind reading some of your former rodeo stories. Like, I always wondered why during the bull riding contest they use 8 seconds that the rider must stay on the bull. How did they arrive at “8” seconds?


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 12, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> First the Avatar will go, then me. Just another person gone on the forum, but *seriously doubt anyone will care*.



Actually did at one time
But the 2nd or 3rd go around gets a little old

You have a place here, Cody

It’s your choice what you do with it

Git on or off that horse


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 12, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Some are a bit obnoxious in that git up, big belt buckle and all ..



Oh, I don't know about that ...


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 12, 2019)

Heh, I’ve got one more thing to say on this, a far as your contemplated departure;

Yeah, not many folks here that roped steers for a living.
But
That makes you unique.
Unique can be good here.
It’s interesting

Not many live in a cabin in the sticks like I do, here.
But
It’s unique

Attended a gun show once
There was a guy selling fish related stuff
I said, ‘you know yer at a gun show, right?’
He said, ‘I know, and I’m the only guy here selling fishing gear!’
He cleaned up.

Kill this thread, and stick around

Yer unique

Quit comparing. 

You’ll just isolate yerself, and end up a forum eunuch.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 12, 2019)

911 said:


> Hey CR.......You want to be unpopular, become a state trooper and then walk into a biker bar. You can feel the hate.
> 
> I worked on a farm for four years. It’s really hard work, but it made me appreciate what all the farmer gives up to feed America and the world. I don’t know how many times, I heard the owner say how he would like to just take a vacation with his family.
> 
> ...



Yes, it's taken me awhile to figure out who's on this forum. I'm on both boating and fishing forums and don't have any problems on them at all. Interests are the same. Unfortunately, there are no (currently used) forums for farmers and ranchers. They use computers, but not to discuss things on a forum
. More for using Breeding, Crop Production and other farm/ranch related software that they buy. 

As far as the "8 second" rule goes, I really don't know. Why? By the time bull riding started, my partner, the "Heeler", and I had loaded up the horses are were headed home. In the event I was in, Team Roping, I was the "Header". I caught first, dally and turn the steer so he could come in and catch the rear legs, dally and then we'd both pull back our horses to stretch the steer. Time stopped. This event is also called a Timed Event.

Now, would you believe that there are ladies, not necessarily young ones either, that now Team Rope, ride broncs and bulls? Years ago, at a pro-rodeo in Los Angeles, I ran into a young lady that was the previous years World Champion Bull Rider. She wore the buckle to prove it with her name on it. 

I like many others, not in the Top 15, only done rodeo on weekends. The Top 15 rodeo all season long. One rodeo after another, unless an injury happens. 

An excellent movie about rodeo is: The Great American Cowboy. Legendary Larry Mahan and Phil Lyne are in it. I have met Larry Mahan. There was also an NFL (Dallas Cowboy) player that was a Steer Wrestler in pro-rodeo at the same time...…...Walt Garrison. Met him also.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 12, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Heh, I’ve got one more thing to say on this, a far as your contemplated departure;
> 
> Yeah, not many folks here that roped steers for a living.
> But
> ...



Funny, but a couple of years ago, when we attended the Star Wars Celebration in Orlando, FL, as we were driving out of the parking lot, a guy dressed up as Bat Man was headed to the front doors of the Convention Center. I thought to myself, "does this dude know this is a Star Wars Celebration???


----------



## treeguy64 (Apr 12, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> I'm no longer a card holder. When I first got interested in rodeo, the Association was called RCA. I was in the Sierra Circuit, now known as the California Circuit. When I moved to Colorado, I switched to the Mountain States Circuit. I have helped the crews with Flying U Rodeo Company, Triangle "T" Rodeo Company and Western Rodeo. I attended Jim Brooks Horse Camp Roping School in Norco, California......that is no longer there.
> 
> Anyway, I don't have to explain my entire rodeo career to you!



Appreciate your reply. I'm sure you have interesting stories to tell. While you may not find any kindred spirits, here, I'm pretty sure we, as a group, would be interested in hearing about some of your past experiences. If all you want to do is complain, as others have said, over and over, again, then you're probably well advised to ride off into the sunset. It's really your choice.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 12, 2019)

Ronni said:


> Is that what you want, what you feel is lacking, that folks come to your defense if someone goes after you?
> 
> Folks have gone after me too, (I think you were one of them but I might be wrong) about having tattoos for example.  My experience here is that more folks are against them than are for them.  I have zero expectations that everyone will agree with me, or come to my defense if someone doesn't.  I am perfectly capable of defending my position about the things I post about, nore do I have expectations that what I post will be commonalities with everyone else.  How boring that would be!
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what you need, CR.  What your expectations are about what we as a forum should provide for you.  Is it discussion about the subjects that interest you?  Being defended if someone goes after you?



Well, I sure got "racked over the coals" over my thread about tattoos. Some understood why wife and I don't like them, while others had their own things to say about it. When I done the thread, it was out of curiosity aka the word "why?". When I was doing the thread, I didn't give it a thought of the "backlash" I could get. Anyway, whenever I've looked at the cable tv show, Gangland, the word "why" always comes to mind. The same network goes into prisons and talks to guards and prisoners also.

Then, I done this thread, not giving it a thought that there would be those that don't like rodeo at all and would have things to say to me as well as about it. 

I remember doing a thread, but not sure if it was on this forum or not, with a title "When To And When Not To, Do A Thread". Sometimes it can be really, really hard to know "yes" and "definitely not".


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 12, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Appreciate your reply. I'm sure you have interesting stories to tell. While you may not find any kindred spirits, here, I'm pretty sure we, as a group, would be interested in hearing about some of your past experiences. If all you want to do is complain, as others have said, over and over, again, then you're probably well advised to ride off into the sunset. It's really your choice.



BUT, how does a person know when a thread they do, ends up pissing some folks off??? The thread might not sound like complaining in the beginning, but, somehow, somebody can take it that way. Guess some threads should be really thought about before being done. Right?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 12, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> First the Avatar will go, then me. Just another person gone on the forum, but seriously doubt anyone will care.



That's a decision that only you can make, do what is best for you.

_"Some trails are happy ones,
Others are blue.
It's the way you ride the trail that counts,..." - _Dale Evans


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 12, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Cody relax... chill out.. don't take everything so seriously..
> 
> Most of us like you, you're not a dislikeable person , I've told you that in the past , but I echo what everyone else says, you can't just keep harping on the same subject all the time, knowing that most are not interested..
> 
> ...



Sorry, Holly, but, like anyone on here, I take some things very seriously. You just happened to be much more "agreeable" towards folks than I am. My wife is like that. My brother, my SIL (wife's sister) and my wife's female friend, would much rather talk to her than me on the phone. Now why? Because I will disagree with them on things that I feel that I know better about. They don't like that. Now, my wife, she simply goes along with whatever they say. Have had both SIL and wife's friend hang up their phone on me, because they didn't like what I was saying. IOW, not agreeing with them.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 12, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> That's a decision that only you can make, do what is best for you.
> 
> _"Some trails are happy ones,
> Others are blue.
> It's the way you ride the trail that counts,..." - _Dale Evans



True, but there are those that I'd really, really miss on here. Avatar is gone, but still wondering about the "leave" thing. Unfortunately, like some others, I really do spend more time than I should on the forum or even on the computer itself.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 12, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> True, but there are those that I'd really, really miss on here. Avatar is gone, but still wondering about the "leave" thing. Unfortunately, like some others, I really do spend more time than I should on the forum or even on the computer itself.



Go ahead admit it, deep down in your boots you really love us!!!layful:nthego:


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2019)

..I'm glad you enjoyed the video Cody ( given I posted it because you like Boating).. you're very welcome..even though you made no mention of it at all..

That's exactly the point we're all trying to make, you want people to be interested in everything you  are, but you show no interest in anything other people do if it doesn't match your own, that's just not how it works!!


----------



## treeguy64 (Apr 12, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> BUT, how does a person know when a thread they do, ends up pissing some folks off??? The thread might not sound like complaining in the beginning, but, somehow, somebody can take it that way. Guess some threads should be really thought about before being done. Right?



I hear you, CR, and I'm not trying to be patronizing, here. 

The one thing that unites us, here, is that we are all getting on, in age. As such, we do have some topics that we are all interested in: those that deal with aging and how to cope with the many challenges involved, therein. 

When anyone posts something, there will always be those who share the original poster's position, and those who don't. That's not a bad thing. It makes for intellectual exchange, such as that may be, in here. 

There must be forums dealing with rodeo issues. Have you checked the professional rodeo sites? I would never post, in here, about the pros and cons of single rope vs double rope ascents into trees. I would go to my arborist site, for that. 

Anyway, I don't think you're a bad guy, CR, I just think you need to understand that everyone has opinions, and just because they may disagree with you, does not mean they're attacking you, unless you're attacking them.

Decide what you want to do, CR, and then do it. You hate Florida?  Leave it.  You want to post about rodeos, and find those who love it, find a rodeo site. You hate tattoos, write about why, as you've already done, several times, and then leave it alone. Don't keep posting about those three things, over and over, again. Everyone here likes you, to some extent, I believe. However, everyone, you included, soon grows tired of single, or double/triple, issue posters, over time. 

Again, only you can decide what you really want to do, and I sincerely wish you the best, whatever you decide.


----------



## JimW (Apr 12, 2019)

I never saw Cody's tattoo thread before so I went over to read it. I gotta say that it's strange how seem people can't help but draw negativity to themselves. Cody, the way you generalize people and lump them into certain negative categories based on your beliefs is a big mistake, you're your own worst enemy. If you want things to change be more open minded to different people and different things. Give an honest go at having a period of 24hrs without saying anything negative about anyone or anything. After you reach 24hrs, shoot for 48hrs and so on. Eventually you might find yourself seeing life in a different light. Try looking for the positives in people and life in general, I think you'll find you have more in common with a lot of different people than you think you do.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 12, 2019)

This thread breeds negative vibes.....


----------



## Ronni (Apr 12, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> This thread breeds negative vibes.....


Seems like it’s also breeding honest, open discussion which is a positive.


----------



## win231 (Apr 12, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> I'm in Texas.  I can ride and shoot.  I do not patronize rodeos, as they're a spectacle of animal cruelty that need to be done away with.  I watched all the old westerns on TV, still do.  I have a few Stetsons, a pair of Ariats, a few western-cut shirts. The actual Spaghetti Westerns were great. TGTBATU is one of my favorite flicks.  So????



^^^ Couldn't have said it better myself.  It's really disgusting how we allow animal cruelty as long as there's profit in it.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 12, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> True, but there are those that I'd really, really miss on here. Avatar is gone, but still wondering about the "leave" thing. Unfortunately, like some others, I really do spend more time than I should on the forum or even on the computer itself.



Why all the (repeated) drama about leaving?   If you get irritated by something, just leave until you get over it.  All the drama of removing the avatar, trying to get people to beg you to stay or whatever is the point of this thread... good grief.   Repeated dramatic exit threads are tedious and silly.   

Most of us go through cycles on a forum; we post a while then take a break.   And we can do it without drama.   Give it a try.   Stay or go; it's up to you.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 12, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Why all the (repeated) drama about leaving?   If you get irritated by something, just leave until you get over it.  All the drama of removing the avatar, trying to get people to beg you to stay or whatever is the point of this thread... good grief.   Repeated dramatic exit threads are tedious and silly.
> 
> Most of us go through cycles on a forum; we post a while then take a break.   And we can do it without drama.   Give it a try.   Stay or go; it's up to you.




^^
:clap:. Exactly.

The large number of people feeding into such nonsense over and over and keeping it going ... wow.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 12, 2019)

Well, I still like rodeos.  I did not read the thread about tattoos, but I love them.  Daughter and son both have them, and are "mainstream" people.  I have no dog in this fight, as my son explained about fourms, come or go as you will.  It's not like we live next door to each other.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 12, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> BUT, how does a person know when a thread they do, ends up pissing some folks off??? The thread might not sound like complaining in the beginning, but, somehow, somebody can take it that way. Guess some threads should be really thought about before being done. Right?





ClassicRockr said:


> Well, I sure got "racked over the coals" over my thread about tattoos. Some understood why wife and I don't like them, while others had their own things to say about it. When I done the thread, it was out of curiosity aka the word "why?". When I was doing the thread, I didn't give it a thought of the "backlash" I could get. Anyway, whenever I've looked at the cable tv show, Gangland, the word "why" always comes to mind. The same network goes into prisons and talks to guards and prisoners also.
> 
> Then, I done this thread, not giving it a thought that there would be those that don't like rodeo at all and would have things to say to me as well as about it.
> 
> I remember doing a thread, but not sure if it was on this forum or not, with a title "When To And When Not To, Do A Thread". *Sometimes it can be really, really hard to know "yes" and "definitely not". *



Easy

Cease comparing and categorizing folks that aren’t like you

It’s inflammatory (you should know that by now)

As it stands, you feed yer own problem
Much like Traveler, of whom (you may have noticed) took you under his convoluted wing and made you his protégé during yer tattoo tirade 


OK, yer a cowboy

Tell some cowboy stories
Some rodeo stories
Some boating stories

If you get negativity from that, it’s their problem


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 12, 2019)

My daughter`s quarterhorse was sent for training with a guy who was close friends with Ed Cohn,who was very well known in rodeo in California. Ed liked my daughter`s horse and put some time in on her as well. Thought she wold make a great cutting horse. When we picked her up,Ed was there and said "Well,she might have had a rope over her head a time or two while she was here." But she only used her for trail riding.

Just Googled Ed Cohn-I see he`s still involved in rodeo. https://www.roperssportsnews.com/9-uncategorised/1121-senior-gold-card-team-roping-in-salinas

This was nearly 30 years ago we sent her for training.


----------



## Ronni (Apr 13, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> Well, I sure got "racked over the coals" over my thread about tattoos. Some understood why wife and I don't like them, while others had their own things to say about it. When I done the thread, it was out of curiosity aka the word "why?". When I was doing the thread, I didn't give it a thought of the "backlash" I could get. Anyway, whenever I've looked at the cable tv show, Gangland, the word "why" always comes to mind. The same network goes into prisons and talks to guards and prisoners also.
> 
> Then, I done this thread, not giving it a thought that there would be those that don't like rodeo at all and would have things to say to me as well as about it.
> 
> I remember doing a thread, but not sure if it was on this forum or not, with a title "When To And When Not To, Do A Thread". Sometimes it can be really, really hard to know "yes" and "definitely not".





> BUT, how does a person know when a thread they do, ends up pissing some folks off??? The thread might not sound like complaining in the beginning, but, somehow, somebody can take it that way. Guess some threads should be really thought about before being done. Right?



Why do you spend so much time wondering when or whether or not to post a thread? Is it because you only want to post things that people will agree with you on? Or because you don't want backlash?  Or because you don't want to be challenged?  What is it that makes whether or not to post this or that such a problem to you?  I am genuinely inquiring, here.  

The folks here are an extremely diverse lot, with opinions that span an enormous spectrum.  It doesn't matter what you post about, some will agree, some will disagree, and some just won't care.  That's the nature of forums and topics on them.  

I don't ever worry about whether or not my topics will be well received.  I just share what's on my mind.  I am genuinely curious about something so I'll ask a question.  Or I find something interesting so I post about it.  Or I'm excited about some aspect of my personal life, and I want to share it.  Personally, there is never any angst or concern about "should I post this or not?" because I'm not in the least invested about it being well received, or that I will be liked as a result of posting, or because I want to get lots of replies or whatever.  I just post, from a very personal perspective, and don't litter my posts with a lot of generalities like "everybody knows" or "people who do this or that are wrong" or "no one wants to hear about this or that."  Those kinds of generalized statements are inflammatory, vague and challenging. 

For example, I am not upset with you for saying that you, personally, don't like tattoos. There's no reason on earth why you should, or have to, and it would be completely off for me to dislike you or attack you because you don't like ink.    What actually annoyed me about that whole debacle were your generalized, negative statements on the subject, the kind of "everybody thinks" approach you tend to use, and with which you seem to try and bolster your position.  

I'm not attacking you here.  I am honestly curious about what brought you to this point, why you seem to struggle so much with what to post, and then why you seem to be taken by surprise at the response you get.  

And just as one final think, an added perspective for you, I'm a ballroom dancer.  I've posted about that before.  If you think interest in Western stuff is in limited supply here, try finding folks who are as passionate and knowledgeable about ballroom dancing as I am!  :lol:


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 13, 2019)

I know as much about ballroom dancing as I do about rodeo.  Nothing.  I like to watch both, however.  I do know about tattoos.  I love tattoos so I am going to have to find the post and read it.  If I didn't have very thin skin which can't be tattooed, I would be covered in them.  I have a scar, from when I fell on my face, I'd like to cover with a tattoo.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 9, 2019)

I know a bit about this topic.
In the hill country of Tx, Central Texas 1950''s and 60's all 'good boots' came from Mexico.
Drive to Mexico  50-100 miles in to interior,  you could buy a hand made pair of boots: measure foot, built bottom of boot while you waited, 
to assure proper fit, you then departed.
You don't rush a custom made pair of boots
You  returned week or so (two trips required) while boot maker built rest of boot. A custom pair of boots for $50.00 and up.  You could get a cheaper pair, but not the custom made boots. 
That's a large expenditure for a working cowboy , the two drives to the border,  then the trip of bookmaker, food, gas money, boots...
The talk was, 'Us go down there, buy the boots, pitch a week long drunk, run whores-prostitutes are difficult to locate in the villages
in the interior.  This was the era where women were not allowed in cantina's, a few prostitutes were allowed in at night; cantina's were a
male gathering place,  females were frowned upon.  

Most of us would drive to border town, purchase a semi-pair of boots for $20-25 bucks, about the same quality of American mass produced
boots.  Border towns know full well what their products cost in America, don't anticipate ' a steal.'

Headgear, purchased in border towns, don't recall any custom made hats...
A working cowboy's hat is smeared with oil, grease, dirt... accumulated filth..., it is a dirty job, certainly not glamorous, but it also signifies that
this is a real cowboy.  Some, a  very few, had their Saturday Night Hat for courting...

I have a lot of stories, facts, but their from the 50's 60's.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 9, 2019)

Big cities have good rodeos because  the purse attracts the big names.

Prefer smaller rodeos, there is a small rodeo in Mesquite, Tx which has had a rodeo for forever.. (It got on the circuit around the 60's)
The owner, (Gary?) Gay started from scratch-he was the real deal.  He was well respected by stock providers-the stock providers are the
men that own and provide the stock you see in the rodeo.  If you are going to have a good rodeo you have to have good stock.
Stock providers are a tightly knit group, piss 'um off, your going to have nothing but nages, old give out bulls...
Remember, transportation of stock to rodeo is big expense, the closer the stock is the greater the profit margin.
Yes, rodeos are to preserve heritage, but you cannot have a rodeo that loses money.
Cowboys appeared for peanuts until the 70's-80's, probably longer

Back to this Mesquite, Tx Rodeo.  The old man (Gary?) Gay lived next door to his small rodeo, is it any wonder that his son, Donnie Gay
started riding before he could walk.
Donnie Gay, grew up to be a bull rider.  He was the prototype for small men riding bulls.  He is about 5'8' if that, 150 pounds or so.
Won at least one belt as the best, I don't think he ever won a second belt.  He is very well know and respected for his talent.

There is a bone-chilling video of him being caught up in his halter being slung around by a 1500-1600 pound bull.
He and father hung out at Waffle House close to Rodeo, friendly folk.
The circuit guys know each other personally or by reputation, another close kitted group.  
I'm sure that's all changed now.  The Mesquite Rodeo has turned into a big event, the Dallas Folk, flock to see real cowboys...

A big bull will run up to 1800 pounds.  No way would I 'd crawl on to the back off something that big, that mean; I'll leave that too the
real cowboys.  I kind'a think their nuts, but the money has become good, soooooo .

Two years ago, the Champion All Around poke broke the million dollar barrier in Oklahoma Finals, still you measure what baseball and
football players it is not enough.  Their all too many hands in the pot.  Rodeo's require many individuals, all have to be paid.

Any day now you'll see the horses, bulls, calves... demanding a cut-- Ha


----------



## Knight (Oct 9, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> The Virginian, Have Gun Will Travel, Gunsmoke, The Lone Ranger, Wells Fargo, Wagon Train were not "Spaghetti Westerns".


Ah I see you know the difference between "Spaghetti Westerns". and the others filmed in Italy.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 9, 2019)

Ronni said:


> Why do you spend so much time wondering when or whether or not to post a thread? Is it because you only want to post things that people will agree with you on? Or because you don't want backlash?  Or because you don't want to be challenged?  What is it that makes whether or not to post this or that such a problem to you?  I am genuinely inquiring, here.
> 
> The folks here are an extremely diverse lot, with opinions that span an enormous spectrum.  It doesn't matter what you post about, some will agree, some will disagree, and some just won't care.  That's the nature of forums and topics on them.
> 
> ...


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2019)

You're all talking to the wind, the OP of this thread no longer posts here...


----------



## jerry old (Oct 9, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> You're all talking to the wind, the OP of this thread no longer posts here
> Damn!
> Curious, how did you find that out.  I went to his 'about' and other, before I started...
> 
> Gary O  is seeking females for his Taproom post, I think you would be great


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2019)

''
Damn!
Curious, how did you find that out.  I went to his 'about' and other, before I started...''


He's still a member but he no longer posts, and I know this because I speak to him most days on another forum!!


----------



## win231 (Oct 9, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> It's not violent, only your perception of it is. You're just a "City Slicker" that probably doesn't know a thing about farming and ranching. That's ok. Actually, it was Animal Activists that tried to stop wife and I from going in a rodeo grounds at a So California rodeo. Local Sheriff Deputies were right there to guide us in.


Denial - it's not just a river in Egypt.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 9, 2019)

Ok, Dolly informed us the OP is gone, so were talking to each other:

You want to see violence involving humans and animals-there are videos of rodeos of Mexican Rodeos: humans vs animals-animals win.
Isolated events, yea, but not to the injured spectators, not mentioning the vaqueros. (You'll see vaqueros busting broncos..., very few crawl onto a bull.)                      
Rodeos pull in a lot of money, lots of spectators-wonder why?
Same with stock car races, wherein the tv folks interview spectators, "Yea, I'd like to see a pileup."


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 9, 2019)

Oh, he'll be back sooner or later.


----------



## jujube (Oct 9, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Oh, he'll be back sooner or later.



He always is.....


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2019)

jujube said:


> He always is.....


 Except this time, he's moved to Colorado, and his wife is no longer working, so he's sending much more time with her!!


----------



## Manatee (Oct 15, 2019)

Don't have a cowboy hat, but I have a sombrero that I bought down in the Yucatan.  I wear a western belt that I bought in Cameron AZ, on the Navajo reservation.
We still watch Have Gun Will Travel on cable.  Maverick also.


----------



## Manatee (Oct 15, 2019)

We rode camels in Morocco, that is an experience.
My wife rode an elephant in Largo Florida at a Renaissance fair.


----------

